# "Your Activity" broken



## johnmeyer (Feb 1, 2018)

Within the past hour, some change was made which broke the "your activity" feature that can be accessed from the dropdown that appears when you hover over the Forum button on the main ribbon at the top of the page.

Until this morning, there was a little black dot that you could click on which would take you to the first un-read message in the topic in which you had previously participated.

In addition to this bug, there is no longer any visual indication of which threads have new posts since your last visit. Normally, these are shown in boldface. As of this morning, there is no longer any boldface.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)

Mine has all that..  hmm..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)

And drop down on desktop for activ
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ity


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)

Oops.. I get this also. Newest thread updated times from last comments.


----------



## tropics (Feb 1, 2018)

Go over to Members it is in there now
Richie


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 2, 2018)

I couldn't quite make out what the posts above were trying to say, but the good news is that as of this morning (Groundhog day), it is working again.


----------

